# Perentie



## Dragon1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ddoes anyone know where you would buy a Perentie?
Just curious, cause I searched Google, and found nothing.

Dragon1


----------



## missllama (Jul 10, 2008)

are u just wanting one from ur state?


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 10, 2008)

No, I haven't got a class 2 licence.
I was just interested, cause when I do get a class 2 licence...

Dragon1


----------



## missllama (Jul 10, 2008)

ok cool  let me no when u get ur class two licence


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok
It won't b 4 a while, cause you need 2 be 18 yrs, and im only 12.

Dragon1


----------



## herptrader (Jul 10, 2008)

You will also need quite a bit of space for an enclosure, something about the size of a single car garage works pretty well. Then you need to be able to heat it, pay the heating bills etc.


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 10, 2008)

But how do you actualy _get _one?

Dragon1


----------



## scorps (Jul 10, 2008)

you give money to a breeder and hell give you one, they normally go for over 2 grand, you have 6 years to find out your info maybe you could just search


----------



## CCRAAS (Jul 10, 2008)

depending wat state u r in i have a breding pair and have bred them for the last 2 years and have no way asked 2 grand for them! i keep mine in an enclosure that is 3 metres wide 5 high and about 4 deep and they love it and breed regularly so its just persistance 6 years is a long time so just chill wit somethinf smaller and gain knowledge cause wen i got tagged by my girl i needed micro surgery and it was not plesant cause the male smelt my blood and went all feedy on me it was the first time i paired them and auctually had to restrain them


----------



## bump73 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL... School holiday threads are funny......


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

hehehehehehehehhehehehehehehe CCRAAS


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 10, 2008)

CCRAAS do you have pics of the bite? And the perenties man a bite of them would hurt was it a big bite or just a little bite? Lol


----------



## cockney red (Jul 10, 2008)

bump73 said:


> LOL... School holiday threads are funny......


Nah, Bump..The super poster of school Holidays is sadly missing....
Where is the mighty Willia6...


----------



## Veredus (Jul 10, 2008)

Dragon1 said:


> But how do you actualy _get _one?
> 
> Dragon1


 
You might want to try keeping a smaller Monitor species first


----------



## TWENTY B (Jul 10, 2008)

usually see the on herptrader......
but they are a serious pet, not for the inexperienced..


----------



## Dragon1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Mmmm....
I have 6 years to keep other species, I don't think that that wil be a problem lol!
Ive searched Google, and it only came up with _one site.

_Dragon1


----------



## CCRAAS (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah ive got some photos ill put them up tommorrow! it was a fairly serious bite well all bites from them r so i guess it could have been worse! touch wood i havent had the same experience twice! i wish i had school holidays i miss them cause u could just sit around and do nothing but work nowadays is so repetative and boring


----------



## Snakeaddict (Jul 11, 2008)

look ford to seeing the photos! Lol now back to your repetitive and boring work :lol::lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been off work all week with phnemonia and trust me its boring!!!!!


----------



## CCRAAS (Jul 11, 2008)

i wish i could get time off work cause i desperatly need to maintain all my little buddies i just put a few photos up but none of the bite! snakeaddict wat u breeding this year?


----------



## jessb (Jul 11, 2008)

Dragon1 said:


> Mmmm....
> I have 6 years to keep other species, I don't think that that wil be a problem lol!
> Ive searched Google, and it only came up with _one site._
> 
> Dragon1


 
I suggest you check out the thread on tyre-kickers and time wasters...


----------

